# Long boot time due to missing /dev/hda [SOLVED]

## Cocobo-1

I have a asus a7v motherboard with 2 ide controllers. The first one (hda-hdd) is a udma66. I use that for cdroms. The other one (hde-hdh) is udma100 and I use that for harddrives. I don't have anything connected to hda or hdb and I get.

```
VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:04.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 16

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686a (rev 22) IDE UDMA66 controller on pci0000:00:04.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffc3a)

hda: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffcba)

hda: no response (status = 0x0a), resetting drive

hda: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffcba)

hda: no response (status = 0x0a)

hdb: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffcba)

hdb: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffcba)

hdb: no response (status = 0x0a), resetting drive

hdb: IRQ probe failed (0xfffffcba)

hdb: no response (status = 0x0a)

hdc: HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-7500, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: E295X, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

PDC20265: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:11.0

PDC20265: chipset revision 2

PDC20265: 100% native mode on irq 10

PDC20265: (U)DMA Burst Bit ENABLED Primary PCI Mode Secondary PCI Mode.

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x8000-0x8007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x8008-0x800f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hde: IBM-DTLA-307060, ATA DISK drive

hdf: IC35L120AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0x9400-0x9407,0x9002 on irq 10

hdg: IC35L120AVV207-0, ATA DISK drive

ide3 at 0x8800-0x8807,0x8402 on irq 10

hda: no response (status = 0xa1), resetting drive

hda: no response (status = 0xa1)

hdb: no response (status = 0xa1), resetting drive

hdb: no response (status = 0xa1)
```

The kernel takes a lot of time to look for hda & hdb. Can I turn this off. I've been looking for a kernel argument to do this.

If there is no other way. Does someone know were in the kernel source it looks for harddrive. Maybe I can make it resume when it doesen't find any disk instead of trying again.Last edited by Cocobo-1 on Fri Aug 13, 2004 9:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cram

I have a similar problem with hdg.  Although I haven't actually got around to trying this myself yet, I've found some posts that suggest using the kernel arguments: hd?=noprobe.  Where the ? is, of course the appropriate letter.

----------

## oumpah-pah

In fact, this is not the best way to skip detection. From the /usr/linux/Documentation/ide.txt file :

 *Quote:*   

> "hdx=noprobe"          : drive may be present, but do not probe for it
> 
> "hdx=none"             : drive is NOT present, ignore cmos and do not probe

 

So I think you should use the second one (where x stands for your drive letter of course).

----------

## Cocobo-1

hdx=none worked. Thanks. For the first time in two years my new computer boots faster than my old 300 MHz.

----------

## cram

Thanks, oumpah-pah, worked for me too.

----------

## Rush[ZA]

I have the exact same issue

but where do you put those arguments?

in your bootloader?

where?

and how ? what syntax?

I tried adding them to lilo.conf

but it laughed at me :/

----------

## Gentree

```
find -iname ide.txt
```

 *Quote:*   

> Summary of ide driver parameters for kernel command line
> 
> 

 

----------

## Rush[ZA]

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> find -iname ide.txt
> ```
> ...

 

I'm sorry, I got no idea what that means :/

I am really a total n00b.

I did a make menuconfig and couldnt find anything like this at all

----------

## Gentree

Who wrote ":/" ? I dont see it anywhere .

What I am saying is find the doc using the find command I gave you and read it !

The suggestions given are kernel arguements passed to your boot loader.

If you use lilo and dont know what to do , try "man lilo" and read it.

I use grub.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Rush[ZA]

haha ok I get you now

I shall go do some reading

I did put an argument into my lilo.conf but it obviously didnt work.

oh and btw  ' :/ '  is a smiley, like a tilted mouth, as in confusion. my bad.

----------

## Rush[ZA]

ok

this is my lilo.conf

 *Quote:*   

> lba32
> 
> boot = /dev/hda
> 
> map = /boot/.map
> ...

 

so now the checkup doesnt say that its searching for hdc and hdd, it just hangs there for about 40 seconds or so then continues.

any ideas?

----------

## Rush[ZA]

bump, help ?

I am still not having any luck

----------

## Rush[ZA]

help ?

 :Embarassed: 

----------

